# 5DIII Versus C300 at Night



## Tigertail (Apr 9, 2012)

Does anyone know how the 5DIII compares with the C300 specifically when shooting video at night? I know the C300 is pretty close to amazing from what I have seen; but, is the 5D in the same class?


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 9, 2012)

From what I've seen of the ISO performance of the 5DIII, I'd venture to say it's equivalent or better than the C300.


----------



## Tigertail (Apr 9, 2012)

Great! 

Now I have to think about if I should rent one for about $800 over the course of a week or just buy it. -.-


----------



## jake337 (Apr 9, 2012)

At $15,999 it had better surpass the 5DIII!!!   Not to mention the cinema lens you would want to go with it.

Canon Cinema EOS | Products: Lens C300


Canon c300 at 16,000 iso
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCkQtwIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fvimeo.com%2F31657618&ei=D1-DT7qaDov89gTJ-uHaBw&usg=AFQjCNE6SJ3h1GBY29kWJjkjXEaW7Fz2zg





Dispelling the myths, is the Canon C300 worth $15,999?
http://www.eoshd.com/content/6876/dispelling-the-myths-is-the-canon-c300-worth-15999


----------

